# Californian buying a car from Ohio



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello all.

I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?

Right now, the seller said he has a few more payments to the bank before he can have the title free and clear. 

We have agreed on the price. But right now I think I am supposed to wire transfer $250 deposit to him as the term set out on his eBay listing. He said he doesn't want PayPal.


Please advise as to what to watch out for. 

In our first conversation over the phone it seems as though he wants me to pay for the car entirely before coming over so that the car has to be in my name before I can take delivery to drive it home.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Did you run the VIN? I would never pay balance due without seeing car. How is the sellers feedback? I have purchased two cars on eBay. One was nearby the other was three hours away by train. Seems a bit far away if something goes wrong.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Issue:? _Right now, the seller said he has a few more payments to the bank before he can have the title free and clear._ ?

What's the seller's eBay rating?

Seriously, u can't find a car closer to home ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope you like rust!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I hope you like rust!


I was going to comment something similar to this poster... In pa cars had to get inspected to be able to drive.... not in Ohio! You see cars in wtf conditions... and rust everywhere. So just make sure the car is coming from someone who has good reviews or reputation.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Avoid!! No PayPal, no deal. 
Also, you pay for the car when you get it, not before.
SCAM!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes I ran the VIN. It was brought to the same Ford Lincoln Dealer every 7K miles for service. Sometimes even earlier for things like alignment, new tires etc. It's a type car I have been watching CarGurus for months but I finally find this one that I like. I bought cars from eBay before, going across countries. Good experience. His rating is about 100. All positives

Thanks for the warning on rust.



Illini said:


> Avoid!! No PayPal, no deal.
> Also, you pay for the car when you get it, not before.
> SCAM!


Thanks


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Post the link to the eBay item 
Let’s take a look ?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Post the link to the eBay item
> Let's take a look ?


I would rather not. Sorry.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

People go to western states to buy cars not the other way around. This seems ridiculous... btw I have a bridge for sale in Arizona. ( very cheap )


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

I get why the distance.✔

ie. I like the Toyota Venza
Hasn't been made since 2015
Hard to find a low mileage one.
When u do it's 2000 miles away.
Sometimes u got to travel to get what u want









Found this perfect example at a Porsche dealership 2500 miles away ?
However, it was a licensed dealership with good consumer ratings


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

james725 said:


> People go to western states to buy cars not the other way around. This seems ridiculous... btw I have a bridge for sale in Arizona. ( very cheap )


To nowhere?


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To nowhere?


No it's a bridge that leads to dealership that sells a bunch of cheap cars with low mileage and no rust all from the east coast on the United States


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

james725 said:


> No it's a bridge that leads to dealership that sells a bunch of cheap cars with low mileage and no rust all from the east coast on the United States


That's great. I sell timeshares in cumulus clouds. Maybe we could perform a barter deal!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Rust is not much of a problem anymore. Was in the past, 70s-90s. Unless your buying a car over 20 years old it's not a problem.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


Wire 250, hop on plane, balance after inspection.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


That's a scam plain and simple. There probably is no car.

He can get a VIN easily. Fake pics are easy to get on the internet. Ever done online dating? You know what I mean.

The reason he wants wire transfer instead of PayPal is wire transfers are much harder to reverse.

For once I agree with @Cold Fusion. If you're gonna buy a car 2000 miles away, do it from a legit dealer, preferably a name-brand dealer (Ford, Toyota etc.) instead of "Joe's cars" used dealer.

Unless he would FaceTime/Skype you the car real-time I wouldn't. Even then I'd be skeptical.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

This is screaming fraud. If you want to risk the $250, that's one thing, but use PayPal, or set up an escrow acct at a bank.

The louder siren I hear is this: "it seems as though he wants me to pay for the car entirely before coming over "

NEVER pay for something sight unseen. And before you pay for it, demand to see the TITLE for the car. Does it have any leins left on it that haven't been cleared? Is the title even real?

I'd also get the name of the bank and call them. Look their number up online and see if it matches any phone number that the seller gives you. You may have to have him call the bank to authorize them to talk to you.

This _could_ be legit. Nobody wants to pay the 10-15% that Paypal takes. I can see that, but there should be some way to pay that has some protection. Next, I'd get the car inspected by a local mechanic of YOUR choosing, even if you pull his name out of a phone book.

You might even consider contacting a local attorney to act for you locally.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Aside from the possible legal purchase issues others have mentioned, one thing I have not seen mentioned: Purchasing and registering an out of state vehicle in California can be problematic due to emissions standards.

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/checklists/outofstate


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Aside from the possible legal purchase issues others have mentioned, one thing I have not seen mentioned: Purchasing and registering an out of state vehicle in California can be problematic due to emissions standards.
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/checklists/outofstate


ooh, good point. Is the car a 50 state car or a 49 state car? Require that he send a photo of the smog sticker on the car.

Check this link too:
https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/brochures/fast_facts/ffvr29


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Next, I'd get the car inspected by a local mechanic of YOUR choosing, even if you pull his name out of a phone book.


If you're gonna find a local mechanic, look up different business networking groups (BNI or similar) and find a shop that belongs to one. They're generally going to be more honest and reliable since if they're making the effort to be in a group like that they're likely concerned with keeping a good reputation.

I'm in various Networking Groups for my day stuff and if someone is in one they're usually good.

It's also a good resource for contractors.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You can always find out if the car is real by using an old hooker trick. Have him get a daily newspaper from today and put it on the hood of the car with the page in focus and the car in background. Then you will know at least He has the car today.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> Aside from the possible legal purchase issues others have mentioned, one thing I have not seen mentioned: Purchasing and registering an out of state vehicle in California can be problematic due to emissions standards.
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/checklists/outofstate


I think that will go away soon if Trump has his way.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I am a smog tech, beware of buying a vehicle without proof of passing an emission test.
Even if the the test is done in another state, you want something that shows there is at least a possibility that it may pass the more stringent california test.
The other problem is rust, rust, rust.
We have cars that we work on that are from out east, we can tell right away they are not cali vehicles.
Arizona car maybe, Ohio car no thanks.
Also there is a huge possibility that this is a fraud and the car does not exist for sale.
Its easy to cut and paste a pic from another seller from long ago.
Beware of anyone wanting a wire transfer.
I think there are too many things working against you for it to be worth it.
If it is a really good deal and you think its legit, fly out there, take it to a local shop for inspection, and then ship it or drive it back.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Leave that car in Ohio and find yourself a car in CA.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Yes I ran the VIN. It was brought to the same Ford Lincoln Dealer every 7K miles for service. Sometimes even earlier for things like alignment, new tires etc. It's a type car I have been watching CarGurus for months but I finally find this one that I like. I bought cars from eBay before, going across countries. Good experience. His rating is about 100. All positives
> 
> Thanks for the warning on rust.
> 
> ...


as far as I know...

1. Rust (ohio dumps tons of salt on the road every winter, if this is his daily driver rust is a concern
2. California is one of the strictest about emissions, In ohio i'm pretty sure they don't, at all.
3. Scam alert

All in all, I wouldn't buy a car in ohio to take to California. I wouldn't even go to the Ohio to look at a car. A classic car in Ohio isn't even a great idea unless you crawl under it and see it's rust free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


ROAD SALT !!!

body rust

Brake lines.
Sub frame assembly.
Fuel lines .
Body corrosion.
Exhaust.
Steering.
Ball joints.
Spring hangers.

Road Salt ROTS VEHICLES !

Unheard of in California and the south. . . 
Ohio cars get multiple problems from road salt.

I am VERY PICKY where i buy auction cars from.

Even the Rims will rot !

Put car on rack and thoroughly inspect.

( unless they park the car for winter and use a 4 wheel drive S.U.V., The car will have at least some roadsalt exposure in ohio.)



Illini said:


> Avoid!! No PayPal, no deal.
> Also, you pay for the car when you get it, not before.
> SCAM!


Listen to him. !
You can get 30 day Ohio plate cheaply.
Just arrange insurance by phone.
All you need is V.I.N. numbers.
Have insurance fax proof to an office center, office depo will charge $2.00-$3.00.
View car FIRST !
Then pay if you like.
Insurance will take 15 minutes by phone.
Fax to office depot.
Go to D.M.V. for non resident temp. Tag.
30 days in Ohio.
I picked up a 40th edition Grand Prix supercharged in Ohio. One of 2,600 cars ever made like it.

They are easy to work with.
After D.M.V. you are legal to drive home.

( G.P.40TH SUPERCHARGED IS AS FAST AS MY TEXAS COP CAR-140 MPH)
( NOTHING passed me from the Great Lakes to the Gulf of Mexico. Non stop run.)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's too many issues to consider it. Folks have talked about rust and yes even 6 or 8 year old cars can be rusting if not taken care of. Wiring money sets me the wrong way, you have no buyer protection, none. Emissions has been discussed, no need to rehash. Finally, clear title, how's that going to work? You pay him, take car, then trust he will pay off loan and get title from finance company and send to you? What if he never sends it? I had a $500 car I abandoned once because I simply couldn't get the thing registered because I didn't have a clear title and wasn't going to go through all of the hoops required to get one.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Stupidity at it finest. Good luck with the whole carriage of you vehicle. Let the salt start ripping into it. Then you will find out.

Never buy a Midwest driven car at a used price expecting it to be your cash cow. 

I got news for ya. I drive a sweet ride and pay a lot of money for it. But I would’t pay 10k for it nowdays. Its sad too say. Just being honest with ya here.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


your probably getting a good deal, but man, if this deal goes south,your in CA,he's in Ohio? pal, stay local,jmo


----------



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

I live in Ohio. You don’t want a used car from Ohio. It has been through winters and salt and, most likely, potholes. There are used car lots here that advertise Southern cars to sell at a premium. Avoid this scenario.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


Other people have already advised you how they think. So I want you to advise you one thing they haven't mentioned. Cars from Ohio and its neighboring state are needed to make sure that they were never in flooded situation. You better need to run carfax check.
It is just $250 which is not a big risk when you really want that car. Just make sure you go there and check with your own eyes before making the rest payment. ( For smog test, I guess it will be okay since the seller has some payment left to bank which means the year of the car is probably greater than 2011. Ask the seller to sign on the terms and conditions deposit agreement, he will return double or triple of $250 if he changed his mind to sell to you. Then your record of wire transfer will be evidence of your payment to that signed document.
Good luck.

P.S... You may also need to make sure that seller account was not hacked and being used by someone else. You can call Ebay to figure it out.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


? screaming double troll post (OP and add) and nobody noticed?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> ? screaming double troll post (OP and add) and nobody noticed?


I don't know what you meant by this but I really need some advise and thus this post.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I don't know what you meant by this but I really need some advise and thus this post.


You've been warned by almost every poster in this thread about the risk.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Vegas and Phoenix is just a hop skip and a jump from CA. Our dry hot climate preserves cars. We dont know what rust is. Better off buying a car off CL or offerup in person here, than in Ohio.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Vegas and Phoenix is just a hop skip and a jump from CA. Our dry hot climate preserves cars. We dont know what rust is. Better off buying a car off CL or offerup in person here, than in Ohio.


Werd!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Vegas and Phoenix is just a hop skip and a jump from CA. Our dry hot climate preserves cars. We dont know what rust is. Better off buying a car off CL or offerup in person here, than in Ohio.


Thanks. What about Houston or Dallas or San Antonio in Texas ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> Thanks. What about Houston or Dallas or San Antonio in Texas ?


They'll be happy to sell you some flooded cars.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> They'll be happy to sell you some flooded cars.
> 
> View attachment 360641


If a car is flooded, don't they have to label it as such ? Salvage/flooded title?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> If a car is flooded, don't they have to label it as such ? Salvage/flooded title?


Not when the car was never reported to insurance.
Carfax does not have a record of everything that happened to a car.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Thanks. What about Houston or Dallas or San Antonio in Texas ?


I missed the part why you wanted to import a car to Cali in the 1st place? Is there a car shortage there? What's wrong with buying a car locally?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

It's about $11K vs $7K. That's all



doyousensehumor said:


> I missed the part why you wanted to import a car to Cali in the 1st place? Is there a car shortage there? What's wrong with buying a car locally?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> It's about $11K vs $7K. That's all


 $7k + transportation fee close to $800 + risk of being scam + a rusty car guarantee.

Save yourself from the headache mate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> It's about $11K vs $7K. That's all


What kind of car are you looking for?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

You guys scared me enough. I am requesting cancellation from the seller right now. And I am looking at a totally different car in California..



New2This said:


> What kind of car are you looking for?


Lincoln MkZ hybrid, 2014+.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> You guys scared me enough. I am requesting cancellation from the seller right now. And I am looking at a totally different car in San Diego.
> 
> 
> Lincoln MkZ hybrid, 2014+.


Man, put in a downpayment and get a 3 years old CPO Camry or Prius hybrid.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

songoku said:


> Man, put in a downpayment and get a 3 years old CPO Camry or Prius hybrid.


I don't have a solid job to finance. I will drive full time


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> I don't have a solid job to finance. I will drive full time


You don't really need a solid job to finance. People at dealership are your enemy, don't trust what they said. Come to dealer with a decent downpayment, and keep in mind that they are thirsting for your money...play with them that way. Lol.

$7k for a used 160k miles car is a huge waste.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


Dude, how can you buy a car and not even take a look at it not to mention taking it to a mechanic? You can find a car close to your home. There are a lot of cars available for sale in California. Seriously, why do you want to buy a car in Ohio? It's like 2,500 miles away. It's not worth it to put some extra miles on it unless you got a very good deal. But remember if a deal looks too good (to be true), most likely there is something wrong with a car or it's a total scam. Good luck!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


Watch out for Rust if you already haven't.
Used California cars are among the most rust free in the world especially because of the long drought that recently happened.
Rainbelt and Snowbelt cars are often rotting from the inside out. Many California car dealers refuse to even accept snowbelt or rainbelt cars on trade. 
If the owner did undercarriage washes after every winter to wash away the roadsalt, then it might not be too bad, otherwise run, don't walk away from the rustbucket.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Watch out for Rust if you already haven't.
> Used California cars are among the most rust free in the world especially because of the long drought that recently happened.
> Rainbelt and Snowbelt cars are often rotting from the inside out. Many California car dealers refuse to even accept snowbelt or rainbelt cars on trade.
> If the owner did undercarriage washes after every winter to wash away the roadsalt, then it might not be too bad, otherwise run, don't walk away from the rustbucket.


Having grown up in the Detroit area, I can attest to all this! Better to pay extra for a CA/AZ/NM/NV car than a midwestern or snowbelt car!!!

Unless this is an exceptional bargain on a really low mileage car, I'd pass. Your decision to pass was a good one!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UberLAguy said:


> Thanks. What about Houston or Dallas or San Antonio in Texas ?


Horrible weather in Texas and Florida.
I would avoid their Hurricane flooded cars like the plague. California, Nevada, Arizona, and New Mexico have the best used cars every thing else being equal.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Thanks. What about Houston or Dallas or San Antonio in Texas ?


Dallas and San Antonio are fine but I'd steer clear of a car from Houston right now.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The seller bought the car in 2014 at 4000 miles, for $42K when it was return from a short lease. He put 27 thousand miles on the average a year as a traveling salesman. Mostly highway miles. He normally keeps a car for three years and buys a brand new one. He likes this one so much that he kept it for five years. Carfax shows he brought the car to the same dealer every 7K miles. Sometimes even earlier than that. Right now he bought a new one 2019, and wish to sell this car. He and I agreed on a price. I bought through BIN. But he is not very communicative right now. 

I like it, despite the high miles of 139K, it is around $7000 which I can't find unless I pay for a 2013-2012 previous generation. All options are included, including a panoramic roof that I particularly like. If I have to go through it, I probably will do it, although the fear of rust sets in. Someone mentioned that we can go to the bank and pay to the bank to get the title in my name with my money and his. But I can't find that post anymore. For a moment thought it was the seller posting on this thread, then delete that post.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

If you really want to buy it, fly to Ohio, pay a mechanic to do a pre purchase inspection. Have him go over it with a fine tooth comb, search the history with a fancy scan tool, put it on a lift, check everything before buying.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> The seller bought the car in 2014 at 4000 miles, for $42K when it was return from a short lease. He put 27 thousand miles on the average a year as a traveling salesman. Mostly highway miles. He normally keeps a car for three years and buys a brand new one. He likes this one so much that he kept it for five years. Carfax shows he brought the car to the same dealer every 7K miles. Sometimes even earlier than that. Right now he bought a new one 2019, and wish to sell this car. He and I agreed on a price. I bought through BIN. But he is not very communicative right now.
> 
> I like it, despite the high miles of 139K, it is around $7000 which I can't find unless I pay for a 2013-2012 previous generation. All options are included, including a panoramic roof that I particularly like. If I have to go through it, I probably will do it, although the fear of rust sets in. Someone mentioned that we can go to the bank and pay to the bank to get the title in my name with my money and his. But I can't find that post anymore. For a moment thought it was the seller posting on this thread, then delete that post.


Maybe look into a pick up truck or van
https://www.goshare.co/
It's like Uber and u earn lots more.
ie. Party needs stuff taken to storage facility, they tap the app
u show up. Make $30 - $75 hourly and no Stigma of being an Uber driver.

Uber Driver market is Flooded, no future and Uber doesn't want or need u.
GoShare still has room to grow and in need of drivers with trucks.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Unless you actually see the car and drive the car and make sure he has all the paperwork it really impossible to tell you are going to even be happy with the purchase.

You got no idea if you are going to be purchasing a lemon that his trying to get rid off or if it has major mechanical issue that his masking because if it was such a good deal he would have absolutely zero problem offloading and doesn't have to resort to selling it to someone in another state.

Never pay a dollar for something that isn't protected and him telling you not to use paypal or telling you to pay a certain way is just dodgy AF. I sold a car before on ebay it usually cash on delivery no deposits. Usually the guy that bought it takes a look over the car or a 3rd party before handing over any $$$. I'm not handing over the car keys or anything over until I get the $$$  The seller not giving me his hard earned $$$ without seeing the car. That how a real transaction works.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

You just need to be scared of Scam these days. I used to live in KY and brought one of my car to CA. Own 3 cars in KY, no one was in rusted. My brother owned 3 cars as well, one brought to CA. You don't need to worry about rusted for most of the car. Most of cars in those state are not high miles since people own more than two cars there.They use one for work and one for travel using different car for different purposes.
Just to make sure if it is not scam and in not reported flooded to insurance.Then, You will be good.
We usually ask for deposit there to protect changing minds. If you could, negotiated the amount down to $ 150 or $100. Just simply say that you are being scared of scam but not offensive way. Good luck.
If you want, you can let the car checked by some mechanic, by calling them, pay with your credit card if the owner is willing to do so. It is to save your travelling expenses, so it will be worth it.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Maybe look into a pick up truck or van
> https://www.goshare.co/
> It's like Uber and u earn lots more.
> ie. Party needs stuff taken to storage facility, they tap the app
> ...


It's very nice, thanks for this. But it seems to require strength to move stuff. Should I hire a helper too ? Big items might require two people.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> It's very nice, thanks for this. But it seems to require strength to move stuff. Should I hire a helper too ? Big items might require two people.


*2. Only Accept What Works for You*
If you are available or interested, accept the project.

https://www.goshare.co/drivers/


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

There is this company called WeGoLook. They do inspections for things being sold out of sight of the buyer. I'm not advocating for them, but that may be a good resource to have the car inspected.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> *2. Only Accept What Works for You*
> If you are available or interested, accept the project.
> 
> https://www.goshare.co/drivers/


Have you done this or know anyone who's doing it ? I wonder how it goes.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

How is this thread still a thing?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Rust is not much of a problem anymore. Was in the past, 70s-90s. Unless your buying a car over 20 years old it's not a problem.


This is bad advice, any car from a heavy winter state will have more issues with rust.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

NO title, NO sale!!!!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Listen to *Illini.

I used to sell on Ebay and the guy is trying to cheat you*


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> The seller bought the car in 2014 at 4000 miles, for $42K when it was return from a short lease. He put 27 thousand miles on the average a year as a traveling salesman. Mostly highway miles. He normally keeps a car for three years and buys a brand new one. He likes this one so much that he kept it for five years. Carfax shows he brought the car to the same dealer every 7K miles. Sometimes even earlier than that. Right now he bought a new one 2019, and wish to sell this car. He and I agreed on a price. I bought through BIN. But he is not very communicative right now.


You're suppose to your research before buying it, not after using Buy-It-Now.

Anyways, let eBay account died if you must, but do not pay a cent. Disconnect that eBay account with your paypal account now.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Have you done this or know anyone who's doing it ? I wonder how it goes.


I have not nor know anyone.
As a test U can sign up with a sedan as a "courier"
Or "helper" which will give u exposure to truck owners
for inquiry


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Illini said:


> Avoid!! No PayPal, no deal.
> Also, you pay for the car when you get it, not before.
> SCAM!


Definitely a scam. Anybody asking for a wire transfer of $250, and payment in full before picking it up, will be ling gone with your money, and no car. Do sone research on common scams on woukd be car purchase on eBay and Craigslist. The car in the photos you are supposedly going to buy is just a car he is listing to use in the scam. Run the other way.

PS There are plenty of cars that have been flood damaged being sold after recent tropical storms hsout and east of the Mississippi.



songoku said:


> $7k + transportation fee close to $800 + risk of being scam + a rusty car guarantee.
> 
> Save yourself from the headache mate.


$7,000 vs $$11,000. Like the old saying goes, if the deal sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

NoPooPool said:


> PS There are plenty of cars that have been flood damaged being sold after recent tropical storms hsout and east of the Mississippi.


I was in the car biz when Katrina hit, and they tried to shove all those cars to the west coast, what a mess, we weren't buying from any auctions during that time


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> $7,000 vs $$11,000. Like the old saying goes, if the deal sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.


South west state cars are normally $3000 lesser than CA price. That's why I brought my car to CA by using transport which costed me $1,400 in 2015.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The guy already came out and admit he don't really have authority to sell the car. Doesn't even have the title for the car.
As the other member said already no title no sale  pretty sure it against ebay rules to be selling a car without a clear title.
Best case scenario you might get a stolen car.

You kind of have to go there in person clear up all the document issues make sure you have the title cleared with the lender and that the lender transfer it to you blah blah blah if it even legitimate and then quite possibly since ur there already drive it back or organize transport for it and fly back. No short cuts really. Really might possible there for 2-3 days. If the guy is just a scammer then you just lost out on flight cost to and from because he'll be a no show as he knows the scam is up.

*"Buyers: Be Careful*
Our last message is to buyers interested in a vehicle whose seller says that he or she doesn't have a title. Although there are several legitimate reasons why someone selling a car may not have a title, there are also many illegitimate reasons -- like, for example, the car is stolen. We strongly suggest not paying anything for a vehicle until the title (or some similar ownership document) has been handed over, proving the car's seller actually owns the vehicle he or she is selling."


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> It's very nice, thanks for this. But it seems to require strength to move stuff. Should I hire a helper too ? Big items might require two people.


@Cold Fusion us trolling you


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

No don't do a wire transfer it's a scam.

Don't buy a car from a person who has not finished paying for it That's a huge red flag.

I dont' know how CA works but in Florida if you buy a car from a different state and have to pay sales tax there you will have to pay it again in Florida if you bring the car here less than 6 months after to bought it. So find out the law.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> No don't do a wire transfer it's a scam.
> 
> Don't buy a car from a person who has not finished paying for it That's a huge red flag.
> 
> I dont' know how CA works but in Florida if you buy a car from a different state and have to pay sales tax there you will have to pay it again in Florida if you bring the car here less than 6 months after to bought it. So find out the law.


Not sure, but I believe that if you're buying a car in one state, but don't submit the title for transfer in _that _state, you can then simultaneously file the title transfer and file for a new title in your home state. That should avoid paying sales tax in the distant state. You would simply have the seller fill out and sign the title transfer section on the existing title and then take the title to your state DMV and file for the new title. Be careful to check whether they need to sign at DMV or have it notarized, etc.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> No don't do a wire transfer it's a scam.
> 
> Don't buy a car from a person who has not finished paying for it That's a huge red flag.
> 
> I dont' know how CA works but in Florida if you buy a car from a different state and have to pay sales tax there you will have to pay it again in Florida if you bring the car here less than 6 months after to bought it. So find out the law.





UberLAguy said:


> The seller bought the car in 2014 at 4000 miles, for $42K when it was return from a short lease. He put 27 thousand miles on the average a year as a traveling salesman. Mostly highway miles. He normally keeps a car for three years and buys a brand new one. He likes this one so much that he kept it for five years. Carfax shows he brought the car to the same dealer every 7K miles. Sometimes even earlier than that. Right now he bought a new one 2019, and wish to sell this car. He and I agreed on a price. I bought through BIN. But he is not very communicative right now.
> 
> I like it, despite the high miles of 139K, it is around $7000 which I can't find unless I pay for a 2013-2012 previous generation. All options are included, including a panoramic roof that I particularly like. If I have to go through it, I probably will do it, although the fear of rust sets in. Someone mentioned that we can go to the bank and pay to the bank to get the title in my name with my money and his. But I can't find that post anymore. For a moment thought it was the seller posting on this thread, then delete that post.


Let's think logically through this matter.

If the seller originally purchased the slightly used off lease 2014 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid in 2014 for $42,000, and can afford and secure a 60 month loan at the time of purchase for such an amount, then that seller should be able to afford to go to the lender, and pay off the final two payments in lump sum, and secure clear title in his name.

TOTAL RED FLAG IN THAT SCENARIO.

Run, don't walk, as far away from that deal as you can, immediately.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Not sure, but I believe that if you're buying a car in one state, but don't submit the title for transfer in _that _state, you can then simultaneously file the title transfer and file for a new title in your home state. That should avoid paying sales tax in the distant state. You would simply have the seller fill out and sign the title transfer section on the existing title and then take the title to your state DMV and file for the new title. Be careful to check whether they need to sign at DMV or have it notarized, etc.


When I brought my car into CA, I didn't need to pay the whole tax amount. I just needed to pay amount of differences between old state and CA state. So I guess that he will need to pay OH sale tax there first and again need to pay difference sale tax amount to CA DMV.
In his case, title is not clear yet. I don't know how signing at title transfer section thing work. He surely need to do a few more steps in order to get clean title. I found this following article in one website.

*Securing the Release*

If you're trading in a vehicle with a lien to buy a new one at a car dealership, the dealer will take care of the lien release paperwork for you. If you're selling the car privately, however, you'll face a trickier task. One solution is to place the buyer's money in escrow until the clean title is retrieved. Another is to go with the buyer to the bank or credit union that holds the lien, and then close out the loan and transfer ownership at the same time.

Buying an unclean title car is not an easy task especially for out of state car. Different state has different rules. So he has a little bit of homework to do to buy this car.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Not sure, but I believe that if you're buying a car in one state, but don't submit the title for transfer in _that _state, you can then simultaneously file the title transfer and file for a new title in your home state. That should avoid paying sales tax in the distant state. You would simply have the seller fill out and sign the title transfer section on the existing title and then take the title to your state DMV and file for the new title. Be careful to check whether they need to sign at DMV or have it notarized, etc.


I don't know how other states do it but Florida has that law so you can't buy a car in a state with no sales tax and bring it here, or pay another state sales tax and bring it here within 6 months, they don't care if you have proof you already paid the sales tax, they just want to shake you down for a taste of that money too. .

It may only be Florida, but look into it, notice it says Use Tax and not Sales Tax.

*If you purchase a vehicle*_ outside of *Florida* and bring it into the *state*, expect to *pay* the *state's* 6% use *tax*. Generally, the rate applies to a *vehicle you* register, title, or license in *Florida* after *you* complete a *vehicle sale* in *another state*, the District of Columbia, or a U.S. territor _


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The seller contacted me this morning. He has been in the hospital with father going through heart surgery. He said the car has been wrecked by a kid in the neighborhood. He file an insurance claim already. He cancelled the transaction. eBay showed that my deposit sent through PayPal has been returned. I really liked that car. Too bad it's wrecked.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> The seller contacted me this morning. He has been in the hospital with father going through heart surgery. He said the car has been wrecked by a kid in the neighborhood. He file an insurance claim already. He cancelled the transaction. eBay showed that my deposit sent through PayPal has been returned. I really liked that car. Too bad it's wrecked. :smiles:


Buy a Toyota Highlander Hybrid. I purchased a like new 2 owner unit in Tennessee in April 2019. Extra clean with 132,000. $15K. Rated at 28mpg city/28mpg highway. The car is a 9.5 out of 10, both cosmetically, and mechanically. I am averaging 31.2 mpg. Chassis on car is like the day it came off the line. Tennessee and Alabama cars have never seen the salt dumped on the roads in the rust belt. I am in the midwest near Chicago.

You are going to pay a bit more for a Toyota, but that is because they hold their value better than GM, Ford, Chrysler, and even Cadillac. I plan on keeping my Highlander Hybrid for many years, and several thousand miles. You can read all sorts of stories on the internet, of Toyota/Lexus cars running well with 3,4,5, and even 600,000 miles on the original moyor and trans.

The Lincoln MKZ is a good car, but trying to get that kind of life from a Lincoln could be questionable.

Also, as a side note on Lincoln/Ford hybrids,
from my research on hybrid technology, and nameplates, I read that Toyota sold their proprietary hybrid technology to Ford Motor Co. several years ago. Toyota's hybrid Technology is now 4 generations ahead of the technology Toyota sold to Ford Motor Co. Good for thought.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

NoPooPool said:


> Buy a Toyota Highlander Hybrid. I purchased a like new 2 owner unit in Tennessee in April 2019. Extra clean with 132,000. $15K. Rated at 28mpg city/28mpg highway. The car is a 9.5 out of 10, both cosmetically, and mechanically. I am averaging 31.2 mpg. Chassis on car is like the day it came off the line. Tennessee and Alabama cars have never seen the salt dumped on the roads in the rust belt. I am in the midwest near Chicago.
> 
> You are going to pay a bit more for a Toyota, but that is because they hold their value better than GM, Ford, Chrysler, and even Cadillac. I plan on keeping my Highlander Hybrid for many years, and several thousand miles. You can read all sorts of stories on the internet, of Toyota/Lexus cars running well with 3,4,5, and even 600,000 miles on the original moyor and trans.
> 
> ...


What year is your Highlander?

I have just done some searching. It looks like starting 2011 Highlander Hybrid gets 28MPG vs 26MPG on the older year

I started out thinking a $3000-$6000 Prius is good enough for X. Now I think maybe $7000-$10K is good enough for a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid.

I thought about a 2006 Highlander Hybrid for maybe $6000-$7000. But people says XL is dead due to Comfort. So I lean towards an MKZ Hybrid.

Now you are talking about a 15K car for Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Also you will most likely have to pay all the sales tax of the purchase when you register the car


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264470028514


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Just get the cheapest most reliable car and start driving really.
When you can afford to get a better get a brand new one or whatever else you want to get.

You keep on thinking about what riders wants and all that you'll be looking at Roll Royce Cullian with all the options and price of a million dollar etc.










What I think rider deserves for the $$ that you get paid in the pocket? 1980s budget car that about to die.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> The seller contacted me this morning. He has been in the hospital with father going through heart surgery. He said the car has been wrecked by a kid in the neighborhood. He file an insurance claim already. He cancelled the transaction. eBay showed that my deposit sent through PayPal has been returned. I really liked that car. Too bad it's wrecked. :smiles:


I smell scam in his story. He knew you were too cautious on buying his car so he backed off. You deposited through ebay, that's why he backed off. Good for you.
Two big coincidence. Surgery and Car wrecked. I just don't believe that.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I live in California and I am buying a car from a private party in Ohio. What to watch out for ?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't like the sound of this deal, neither the smell, it smells fishy and it sounds like a trap. Do Not pay a penny before everything checks out.

This is the classic case of cheating you out of your hard earned money.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264470028514
I started out checking thể VIN with carfax. When I saw that it was well maintained since the beginning, I like the car. He wanted $7500. I offered $6300. Then he can back saying $7000 was his bottom line. i then wanted to communicate with him by phone. I gave him my phone number. During all this back and forth, there were times when it took a day for him to reply. He finally called me, we talked and agreed on $6800. And BIN was set up at $6800. He did mention that he was in the hospital with his father and that was why he could not respond right away he did mention at that point that he has three payments to go, and ask for more time to find out the process as he think it has to be free and clear title in my name before I could drive off. After that, I have done my research and told him what people said on this forum, that we can meet at the banks, pay off the car, he gets the balance, the bank signs off the lien, he sign off the title to me, we go to DMV for 30 day temp tag, and I can drive off. I didn't get his reply for a couple of days, in the meantime eBay pressured me to pay the deposit, otherwise transaction cancelled. So I paid through PayPal. I message to him a day later that I will request cancellation from him in case he has seller's remorse and want to sell higher. I was suspecting that someone else came in offering him more. I also said you am willing to buy if he is going to go to go though with it.

On the phone He sounded like a senior citizen not knowing much about technology. And The name on the PayPal account probably belong to his wife or daughter.)

Two days later, he messaged on eBay and said the car was wrecked by the neighbors kid because he parked the car on the street.

He also said he will cancel the transaction.

On the phone he said he filed the insurance claim and doesn't want to hold me off. He said he now doesn't know what to do with the car. I told him the insurance company probably pay him how much the car is worth, and salvage it, and he gets the option to buy it back for cheap.

I did not request inspection or and anything because I trusted him and I trusted Carfax report.

Ít got all options. I like the car. Could somebody message him through eBay to see what he says?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Right now, the seller said he has a few more payments to the bank before he can have the title free and clear.


Nope!


> But right now I think I am supposed to wire transfer $250 deposit to him as the term set out on his eBay listing. He said he doesn't want PayPal.


Nope!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> What year is your Highlander?


2012


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

NoPooPool said:


> 2012


Are you generating good income with XL ?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Are you generating good income with XL ?


XL calls are mostly on weekends. I usually get 1 in 10, or 2 in 10 rides that are XL rides. Used to have a 2013 Cadillac SRX awd, which I could run Uber Select. Those rides were sporadic most of the time, but occasionally I would get three or four Select rides on a single Saturday evening. For the most part, a Select ride was like trying to catch a red unicorn.


----------

